# mixing stick incects????



## wilkingson (Nov 9, 2007)

hello
im wondering if i can put leaf stick incests with indian lab stick incests???
anyone????
thanks pj: victory:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i wouldnt really try mixing any species of mantid or stick insect as many can get aggressive.. not sure about your species but its worth looking into


----------



## bugdude (Dec 5, 2007)

*mixing*

hi i have the giant spiny sticks and sabbath thorny sticks and Florid bush crickets and they all live ok together. if you have loads in a small space then they may start nibbling legs on each other, but not being aggressive just eating things that look like leafs.


----------



## wilkingson (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks alot:no1::no1:!!!!!!!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've kept various together without a problem. As mentioned it depends on space and also the size differences. It's probably best to avoid mixing large heavy stick insects with small lightweight ones.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

If your leaf insects breed include a few indians with the nymphs, they chew the rough outer edges of leaves and encourage nympshs to feed which is why i always keep a few, I have Indians, Pink wings and Dares togeather. As earlier though plenty of food and space.


----------



## crabbysticks (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, I keep giant pricklys, pink winged, indian and black beauty stick insects all together and they are fine. It might be worth trying them and observe how they get along first. Only problem is I have eggs and now I don't know who they are from!!!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer i keep all mne together exeacpt for the giant spines and leaf. The leaf insect is to delicate as others tend to nibble on the edges of him, and giant spiney's can often be aggressive tho often unwillingly.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

dont put indian's with leaf as the indians think there leafs and much on them


----------



## Spiney_tail (Feb 21, 2008)

*hi*

hi iv got a giant maclays stickinsect and some indian stickinsects i used to have some other spikey stickinsects and some laef insects and they all lived together fine you probably would of thought that the stickinsects would of munched on the leafinsects but mine never did.they all eat brambles but now that my maclays stickinsect is fully grown she is to big to live with the others and lives in her own tank and is laying lots of eggs.
: victory:


----------



## wilkingson (Nov 9, 2007)

hi
Thanks every one thats really helped nice one:no1::notworthy:


----------

